# Diet help on first cycle



## G-funk (Mar 30, 2011)

Just started my cycle 2 weeks ago  take test 300 a week. I wanna loss bf and bulk up at the same time. All I eat is 2000 cal a day or less  (alot of subway)  please help out with a diet plan for me  im 25 years old 6' and bf is 22% I know is high but the trainer at the gym told me it was normal for my sats so i started the cycle not knowing it should have been lower before starting                 any info will help  thanks


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure you will get the help you need, but I have to say...Shouldn't you have thought about this BEFORE starting??


----------



## G-funk (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya I guess I got to excide about the getting the gear didnt reserch all the way  thats y any info will help


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 30, 2011)

How long have you been *seriously* lifting? And have you EVER had a proper diet?


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 30, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> How long have you been *seriously* lifting? And have you EVER had a proper diet?


 
Hey bro MIB is right! The last thing you want to do is go on cycle unprepared! My advise would be to stop the gear, start PCT 20/20/10 of nolva. Get your diet under control to an exact science (not subway bro). Diet and exercise hard until your BF is around 12-14% and then decide if you want to start a cycle. 

If you ignore my advice (I know you will) don't be surprised if you gain weight. You are going to have a lot of water weight gain and at that BF% you run a much higher risk of gyno. I'd advise taking adex .5mg ED to help with the sides (I know 300mg a week is a really low dose). With the carbs you get from "mostly subway" you are likely to gain fat and muscle IMO.

Either stop the cycle or get on adex & read all night about proper diets in the diet forum... there are A TON of diet samples already there just for you to review and hand select that magical one just for you 

Keep us updated on how your cycle goes.

-5GT


----------



## G-funk (Mar 30, 2011)

I will stop now before I get deeper in to the cyclet. Ive been reading alot today about high bf  I wanna do my first cycle right and feel good bout it . So can I storr the rest of my test for when I am ready or wat to do with it


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 30, 2011)

G-funk said:


> I will stop now before I get deeper in to the cyclet. Ive been reading alot today about high bf I wanna do my first cycle right and feel good bout it . So can I storr the rest of my test for when I am ready or wat to do with it


 
Good choice. Sounds like you could benefit from a good diet, routine and a good few months of hard cardio.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 30, 2011)

Just hang on to it. Good for you for deciding to stop though because I definitely would have thought that you would just continue pinning


----------



## G-funk (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats y I jointed this site to get info from ppl who realy know and so I can lean as much as I can there alot to learn but I really appreciate all the info and help guys


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 30, 2011)

G-funk said:


> Thats y I jointed this site to get info from ppl who realy know and so I can lean as much as I can there alot to learn but I really appreciate all the info and help guys


 
Bro, I'm REALLY glad you are going to wait on the gear for a bit! It will be there when you need it so let's focus on getting you to the point where you need it.

Post up what you normally eat in a day. Everything, drinks, if you have sugar in your coffee, all food including gum... just post up a typical day of eating for you. Don't post how you (want to eat) or even worse (what you think we want to hear) post what you really eat. Also be sure to post when you normally have whatever meal you are posting example:

7am 4 eggs, banana,
9am bag of chips
11am subway jared style
2pm other half of jared style sub
5pm 4 beers for happy hour
etcetera...

Note: Obviously the above diet sucks and would need tweeking lol...

We can adjust your diet here and there to maximize your fat loss.


----------



## G-funk (Mar 30, 2011)

I try to stay under 2000 cal   in the morning eat oat meal around 11 half a subway sandwich amd around 3  the other half around 630  ill have a chicken salad  no dressing just salsa  on it and drink water diet sodas and some times coffee sugar free   if any one know of any good diet plans let me know oh and a few budlights over the weekend


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Mar 31, 2011)

How much do you weigh? That can determine the appropriate amount of Protein/Carbs/Fat and Total Cal you will need. Also, how many days do you weight train and do cardio and how long for each when you do?

Without knowing how much you weigh, but seeing you are 6', I can already guarantee you are taking in too few calories.


----------



## G-funk (Mar 31, 2011)

I weigh 225  and I go atleast 4 times a week to the gym I do 20 mins of cardio and around 45 to one hour of lifting I aso drink whey prrotine  another ? When is it better to do cardio before or after lifting


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey G Funk
Your stats are Exactly like mine. 25, 226 lbs 6'2". Roughly 25% BF.  I am in the diet section under Title "Bird Feed Diet" I have my gear and was ready to go until I Posted. Read my Posts under Anabolics-23% bf first cycle. It will tell you exactly what these guys already said/going to say. 

You want to do it together, share results/questions and show these boys that have been working out forever who the new boys are in town?
You w


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh and I think everyone will confirm, Cardio after if your doing weights and cardio in the same sitting. But You can split it up, cardio in morning, weights in afternoon vice versa


----------



## G-funk (Mar 31, 2011)

ok lets do it what do u have planed for losing the bf


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 31, 2011)

Under Diet and Nutrition look for My Bird Feed Diet.

Read whole thread, only 8 posts, last couple are the important ones about diet. 
Simple, fun and Bulletproof.

 Post something  or a pic like I got, so we can see before and afters. 

30 day crash diet. We will see how far we can take it to shed excess fat


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

fitday.com


----------

